# Distressed / Antiuqed Desk



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

His Old Desk was washed down with Lacquer Thinner... Primed... Basecoated.. Prior to Distressing and Antiquing it to go with the Existing Bed Frame and a Chair for the Historic Home we are Currently working on in San Francisco.





























































Michael Tust


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

That's superb, absolutely pro results man.

Just hope it wasn't like one of those pieces I see on Antique Roadshows that was worth $400,000 before someone refinished it


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

As always, fantastic work Michael.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

As always nice work. Did you put a clear coat on or is it the glaze that has that sheen.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

ridesarize said:


> That's superb, absolutely pro results man. Just hope it wasn't like one of those pieces I see on Antique Roadshows that was worth $400,000 before someone refinished it


Thanks !
It's a Very Cool Old Desk.. We were a bit Surprised that we were asked to Antique it... Hopefully not a $400,000 desk... But we do know it is worth a few bucks... 


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

SemiproJohn said:


> As always, fantastic work Michael.


As Always....
Thanks John ..


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Lambrecht said:


> As always nice work. Did you put a clear coat on or is it the glaze that has that sheen.


 Thank You,


Yes... Most All of our Glazes are Clearcoated... Their Daughter will be using it for her Computer... I Prepped Everything.... And Used Modern Masters , Master Clear Satin..... Nice Product...

Laura Actually Did the Artwork / Antiquing



Michael Tust


----------



## Aggie (Apr 20, 2009)

Great work & a new lease of life. I don't particularly like the shape of the legs, bit too overstated for me - looks like a big fat Bloke sat on it!! But the distressing is awesome!!


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Aggie said:


> Great work & a new lease of life. I don't particularly like the shape of the legs, bit too overstated for me - looks like a big fat Bloke sat on it!! But the distressing is awesome!!


Thank You !



Michael Tust


----------

